# widgeon



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I know I will probably will get burned at the stake for asking this but I really want a good drake widgeon to put on the wall this year if anyone has any suggestions where to go in northern utah it would be appreciated greatly


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen wigeon on every pond I have hunted from Farmington Bay north to the Idaho border. Use some wigeon decoys, and hunt the big water. I have never seen them on little ponds.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

not to still this post, but is there any "big water" where widgeons are that i could walk or bike to


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

That what I was thinking I have no boat but am willing to walk


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Hit the WMA's they are holding a lot of Wigeon right now.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

But is right now the time to shoot one for mounting? Are the in full plumage?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I got my drivers license last week so hopefully I'll be able to show my parents that they can trust me with a car so I can get out more


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait to see if you can get one in the late season. Feathers on them right now are not great. My taxidermist tells me late season birds just turn out better.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

just so you guys know Im not a newbie its just one that I dont think I have ever shot and I would like to get one


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I have seen wigeon on every pond I have hunted from Farmington Bay north to the Idaho border. Use some wigeon decoys, and hunt the big water. I have never seen them on little ponds.


+1. We got one at Farmington and have gotten bunches of them north of that in a couple of the big WMA's. Unfortunately, except for one further north, the other areas you had to have a boat to get to. At Farmington there were quite a few.... although there seemed to be a ton more Gadwall than anything else that I could see out on the rest pond.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input I think I have harvested about every species in this state including a woodie except for a nice drake widgeon


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

You thought you were goin' to get blasted......HANG ON TIGHT!

BUY ONE from your friendly neighborhood taxidermist! Yeah, you don't have a story behind it, but you can buy a PERFECT bird through them.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> BUY ONE from your friendly neighborhood taxidermist! Yeah, you don't have a story behind it, but you can buy a PERFECT bird through them.


All right, I couldn't pass this one up. Buying one is an option. You can get the perfect bird and you don't have a TRUE story behind it. That is kind of a double edged sword. No story behind it takes a lot of the fun (and pride) out of it, BUT it opens you up to all kinds of fun stories that can be fabricated about it. You can have a different story for each of the "suckers" that see it. And you can tell the true story to those that it would matter to. :mrgreen:

No, this is not a voice of experience on this subject. I have never had any animals to the taxi before. Just an idle mind running wild for a minute.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Follow Summit's advice, wait until their plumage is better to even consider mounting them. Give it a bit and the cotton tops will be thick, that's when you want to mount one of them.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw a bunch of wigeons on a small pond near brigham.


----------

